# Konami Code facebook fun



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

go to your facebook page. click anywhere on the screen then type up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right (using the arrow keys), b, a, enter. Those of us who spent their entire childhood playing video games instead of going outside will recognize this as the Konami code, the cheat code that allowed you to beat the ultra hard Contra series of video games.

enjoy the harmless fun. if you don't like what you see, simply leave the page and return.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

hahahaha i was one of those kids..lol can't wait to play that new contra and the bionic commando gonna drop for xbox 360....i am still a kid at heart man


----------

